# forester for 3 kids



## pomplemoose (Dec 28, 2008)

DP and i are looking at getting a new (well used) car and Im looking at the subaru forester. probably anything 2005 and newer. We have 2dc right now but will probably add to our family before we upgrade cars again. what do you think about the forester? is it big enough for 3 kids in back? I saw the ford freestyle but it looks cheap but offers 3rd row seating. anyway its kinda off topic but i thought i'd ask around here.

thanks


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

I tried it with our 3 seats, and it was close but didn't work. We have a marathon, boulevard, and nautilus. I would say it would work with 3 radians, but I've heard that subarus and radians aren't a good combo--maybe someone will correct me. 3 narrow seats would probably work, but the hump in the middle creates a problem (or did for me). It was a bummer, because I really wanted a forester or outback.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

With car seats? If so, how many?

I had a 2001 Forester and was able to fit 3 across with 2 Radians and a Marathon. My new 2009 Forester can't fit ANY car seat in the center, _or_ a person. Maybe a small child.

I test drove the Taurus X (newer Freestyle) and LOVED it. I was all set to get one then I decided to stick with tried-and-true Subaru.

The Honda CR-V is supposedly better for 3-across, with the right seats.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I don't know maybe with 3 really narrow seats. My mom has an 05 and we could fit 2 marathons in the back but NOTHING else. The back seat isn't as big as it appears. That said she absolutely loves hers and would never drive anything else.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

We just sold our 2001 Forester because we couldn't fit three in the backseat







Although I LOVE our new Sienna, I miss our Forester! You can't go wrong with Subaru, GREAT cars!

We tried to install three in our 2001, and it wouldn't work. We measured across the backseat and looked up the dimensions of the Radian, and it was within an inch if I remember correctly. Then we took our existing carseats to a dealer and tried to install them in a 2009, we tried it with an Evenflo forward facing, an Alpha Omega, and a rear-facing Graco infant seat. We could get them buckled, but the infant seat was at a funky angle that we didn't like at all. There's an extra few inches across the back seat of the 2009, so the Radians probably would have fit, but if we were going to buy a new car, we just decided to go up to the mini van. Besides, my 4 year old outgrew his Alpha Omega, and we wanted to put him in a Nautilus, which is of course ginormous.

So, we sold our Forester. We do still have a 2005 Impreza, which we love, but we can only fit two carseats in there (and even that's tight, not because of width, but because of leg room, and rear facing is horrible in that car because the recline of a rear facing seat means you have to put it behind the passenger seat and move the passenger seat up). Obviously we won't be putting all three of our kids in the Impreza, but we can fit two, so we kept it for times when we have no kids with us or only one or two.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2boyzmama* 
Then we took our existing carseats to a dealer and tried to install them in a 2009, we tried it with an Evenflo forward facing, an Alpha Omega, and a rear-facing Graco infant seat. We could get them buckled, but the infant seat was at a funky angle that we didn't like at all. There's an extra few inches across the back seat of the 2009, so the Radians probably would have fit, but if we were going to buy a new car, we just decided to go up to the mini van.

In the case of the 2009 Forester, there's plenty of room to get 3-across with a few different brands of seats, but the middle seat belt just doesn't work with any of the seats I tried (Marathon, Radian, Chaperone). I'm a CPST and had another CPST try, too. We just couldn't get it tight. I was so bummed. But as of right now, we're not planning on needing 3 seats.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

We had a Forester and couldn't fit a car seat in that middle seat either. This is why with three kids we moved up (or down, however you look at it!) to a minivan. As the kids get older they really need their space as well--you don't want them crammed all together in the backseat like sardines, as that is a fight waiting to happen.


----------



## mama crane (Apr 11, 2008)

We tried out a Forester and it was a no-go with 3. We ended up getting a Volvo xc70 and love it.


----------



## pomplemoose (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for all the info...although a bit disappointing i would say. i was really getting set on the forester. oh well i guess ill just have to go back to the drawing board. i really dont want to get a mini van yet. i didnt even think of the fighting haha. i can see that happening.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

We have an 04 forester and have three- a marathon rear-facing in the middle, and radians forward-facing on either side of that. It was a tough squeeze, but it worked. I heard the radian did not install well in the middle, but the marathon worked. Without radians it would not have worked for us. They are very narrow.


----------

